# Throttle body spacer?



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hey guys i'm pretty new to the game of GTO's and i was just wondering what the general opinion is on throttle body spacers...help much or not really?
any insight would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## blackjerseygto (Oct 12, 2009)

throttle body spacers=


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't seen any data that it do or don't add power.


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

what kind of hp gains do you expect out of it?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

goatfan2004 said:


> what kind of hp gains do you expect out of it?


Can't tell ya. It could be one of those things like porting a TB, or removing the TB coolant bypass. Some people say it gives them power and others say it don't. I've heard of a situation where a guy had his TB ported and got no gains from it. And got pissed at the tuner. I'm not going to be one of those people that says it don't add power without the data to prove it. On carbed engines they are proven to add power, but our EFI motors no clue.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a vararam spacer and didnt notice a seat of the pants difference, better throttle response, or better gas mileage. It did change the sound of the motor for the better though.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

goatfan2004 said:


> Hey guys i'm pretty new to the game of GTO's and i was just wondering what the general opinion is on throttle body spacers...help much or not really?
> any insight would be appreciated...thanks!


Save your money and put it towards a REAL HP adding item


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Waste of money.


----------



## goatfan2004 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

GM4life said:


> Can't tell ya. It could be one of those things like porting a TB, or removing the TB coolant bypass. Some people say it gives them power and others say it don't. I've heard of a situation where a guy had his TB ported and got no gains from it. And got pissed at the tuner. I'm not going to be one of those people that says it don't add power without the data to prove it. On carbed engines they are proven to add power, but our EFI motors no clue.


Yeh, theoretically it provides more air space to mix with gas. Compared to the carburetor based units, the spacer is pretty small. I have one and I do not plan to take it off. It seems to provide a little more. But as you say there is no hard and fast data to say either way.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Dec 5, 2006)

I put the rubber 1 inch throttle body on my 06 and i got 390 HP and 398 TQ with just Kooks long tubes 1 3/4, corsa sport, and K&N intake. I think it helped out more towards the TQ. Hope this helps


----------

